# Know a DVD Collector?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This came to me from Envelos


> DVD Profiler Gifting is Here!
> 
> Know a DVD collector that doesn't have DVD Profiler? DVD Profiler registration gifting is here! Email
> or print a personalized voucher - a lifetime registration makes the perfect gift!
> ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Me. 

I looked at DVD Profiler a few years ago, but haven't checked it out recently. I'm guessing you're a fan?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Me.
> 
> I looked at DVD Profiler a few years ago, but haven't checked it out recently. I'm guessing you're a fan?


Huge fan here!


----------

